#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  Zo deed ik het in 2003...

## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Omdat ik toch nog wat foto's wilde posten van hoe het was...
Bij deze een paar foto's van het jaar dat ik het serieus druk kreeg en ook stopte helaas, ik was 16 jaar oud en was erg trots op wat ik had! Alles uit de eigen zak betaald...

Net bezig met de overstap van zelf gemaakt (goed)spul wat jaren perfect heeft gewerkt en dat ook nog steeds doet  :Big Grin: 







Inmiddels 23 jaar, en het begint weer te kriebelen...
Momenteel ben ik me heel erg aan het orienteren op wat ik wil en hoe ik dit ga bereiken... Mijn idee is om volgend jaar weer een en ander te gaan doen in de muziek wereld...
Kortom, tijd genoeg voor orientatie, inmiddels raak ik wel redelijk verliefd op diverse zelfbouw projecten dus denk dat ik hiervoor ook wel in aanmerking ga komen, om dit te doen zelf dan he :P...

----------


## Back on Track

Dit is beter als sommige prutsers van tegenwoordig, denk dat dit zelfs niet in de hall of shame thuishoort

----------


## Stevengos

Nee, gelijk heb je BoT. Dit hoort eerder thuis bij de foto's van de drive-in sectie. 

Ziet er wel goed uit, met de gebruikte tools. Kabels netjes weggewerkt, helaas geen parretje op de discobol (is wel beetje mierenneuken  :Big Grin: ), maar voor iemand die toen tiener was is het zeker niet slecht gedaan. 

Welke PA werd er gebruikt btw?

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Nou het is ook niet echt hall of shame misschien...
Maar omdat ik het nu zo niet meer doe enz vond ik dit wel een mooie plaats...

Geen par op de discobol was een reden, die draaid al 8 jaar niet meer denk ik, de foto's komen uit de jeugdsoos waar ik destijds veel draaide en die bol is nog nooit werkend geweest.  :Big Grin: 

PA bestond uit,
Een 2tal IMG Stage Line PAB 382 Full Range speakers 150 watt RMS voorzien van een 15 inch woofer,
2 Proel 12inchers erop als "top",
En waar ik me dan het meeste voor schaam dat ik 2 habbiebabbie autowoofers heb gebruikt die overgens een behoorlijke aanvulling boden aan het geheel.

Waar ik nu naar kijk als PA is toch meer richting de Cubo's enz ik wil graag zelf een set gaan bouwen waar ik alles mee kan doen. Kleine zalen en grotere zalen tot denk ik een 500 man...
En omdat ik nu al aan het orienteren ben op wat ik wil en hoe ik het ga bereiken heb ik tijd genoeg voordat ik officieel weer ga beginnen volgend jaar.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Back on Track

Cubo heb ik ook gebouwd, ik zou het je aanbevelen...

----------


## MusicXtra

Vind dit wel leuk, misschien een leuk plan om een 'golden oldies' topic te openen. Zal binnenkort eens wat foto's uit begin 80er jaren van mij inscannen, kan je verzekeren dat dit veel meer houtje touwtje is als wat ik hier zie. :Big Grin:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Vind dit wel leuk, misschien een leuk plan om een 'golden oldies' topic te openen. Zal binnenkort eens wat foto's uit begin 80er jaren van mij inscannen, kan je verzekeren dat dit veel meer houtje touwtje is als wat ik hier zie.



Inderdaad. Dit is écht geen hall-of-shame foto, maar voor iemand van (toen) 16 aardig voor elkaar gebokst!

Als ik mijn foto's van 5 jaar terug nog weet te vinden dan zul je echt wat anders tegenkomen.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

> Cubo heb ik ook gebouwd, ik zou het je  aanbevelen...



Ik zou graag eens een keer een cubo willen beluisteren. Teven ben ik me gewoon in het verdiepen en veel lezen hier over longtrow enz enz... Kortom veel te doen...





> Inderdaad. Dit is écht geen hall-of-shame foto, maar voor iemand van (toen) 16 aardig voor elkaar gebokst!
> 
> Als ik mijn foto's van 5 jaar terug nog weet te vinden dan zul je echt wat anders tegenkomen.



Thnx... Ik was er ook altijd erg trots op wat ik had en heel zuinig... Denk dat dit de reden is dat het vandaag de dag nog steeds wekelijks word gebruikt!

Tevens heb ik het topic omgedoopt tot Golden Oldies... Dus kom maar op met die foto's!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## rick1993

Ik ongeveer een jaartje geleden (familiefeestje eigen familie). Ben nog steeds aan het sparen voor een goed stel luidsprekers (denk ik), alhoewel ik er nog niet helemaal uit ben want licht ligt mij toch meer..

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

waar blijven al jullie reacties nou??? :P

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Bedoel je de reactie op 4 LED-parretjes, een biljartlaken, een klapjap en een HiFi-doos..? Of is doos niet de vertaling van box?

Tja, wat moet je daarop zeggen...???


Groet, Rob.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

ik bedoel meer, waar blijven jullie foto's hahahahaha
ben benieuwd hoe iedereen begonnen is...

toen ik met deze set draaide die ik postte bestonden ledparren heel niet  :Big Grin:

----------


## jens

Mag ik eerst wel is gaan scannen wil ik hier een foto plaatsen :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Bedoel je de reactie op 4 LED-parretjes, een biljartlaken, een klapjap en een HiFi-doos..? Of is doos niet de vertaling van box?
> 
> Tja, wat moet je daarop zeggen...???



Het mag dan wel niet profi zijn, maar voor een hobbysetje ziet het er wel verbazend netjes uit.

Tuurlijk ga je hier geen bruiloftjes mee schuiven. Maar het verjaardagsfeestje van mijn nichtje ga ik ook niet met een 15/18 2-weg stack doen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

> Mag ik eerst wel is gaan scannen wil ik hier een foto plaatsen



nou waar wacht je dan nog op  :Big Grin:  
laat zien man !

----------


## dj-wojcik

*kick!*

Ik zou graag Jens willen uitnodigen om bij mij zijn oude foto's te komen scannen! :Big Grin:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

gaan er nog mensen scannen??? wacht er al een tijdje op  :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-inkognito

nou vooruit,
was eigenlijk niet van plan dit ooit te gaan plaatsen ( schaam me kapot nu achteraf hahaha) 
begonnen met 2  15" speakertjes 2 x zelf gemaakte t4's ,een behringer mixertje, een flaptop, en een lichtpaneeltje.
omfg wat erg als ik nud ie fotos terug kijk

is btw 6 jaar geleden. ( was toen 16

----------


## All-round Sound

Ach ja,
zijn we niet allemaal zo begonnen
schamen , waarvoor??

en voor degene die niet zo zijn begonnen 
hebben het letterlijk in de schoot geworpen
meest heeft pappie het dan betaald 
weten ze niet wat werken is 
en helemaal niet wat het allemaal inhoud , om alles zelf bij elkaar te financieren 

op mijn 12 /13e begonnen tot 15 jaar
op mijn 17e weer [noodgedwongen] opgepakt en ben inmiddels bijna 35 jaar
draaien doe ik zelf bijna niet meer maar de verhuur en complete sets verbouwen des te meer

ben zelf nog met een velleman zelfbouw mixertje begonnen  
een paar tape decks , JA cassette bandjes en dan muziek v.a de radio opnemen
een paar oude grote stereo boxen
een velleman licht orgel met wel 6 gekleurde reflector lampen van 60 W

en als ik nu in de opslag plaatsen kijk wat ik allemaal heb staan 
en me bedenk wat ik allemaal heb gehad oa 
EAW KF nexoSI1000 /PS , Meyer msl , martin audio wsx en mach , EV mt4 , SA 
vraag ik me wel eens af hoe heb ik het voor elkaar gekregen

ben inmiddels de trotse bezitter van ; 
meerdere speaker systemen  ;Apogee , York-ville , Nexo , Dominator , Acoustic-line , AD systems , EV 
amp racks van O.A. LAB-gruppen ,AD , PV en Crest
licht show's van Martin en prolite truss

groet Luke

----------


## DjREsound

Zo deed ik het in 2003 (een van mijn eerste digitale foto's!):



Volgens mij was dit een 80s party in de kantine van onze sportclub, natuurlijk toen nog "gewoon" met vinyl. Waren altijd mooie feestjes. Speakers stonden toentertijd nog gewoon op een stoel om ze op hoogte te krijgen...  :Wink: 

Toch had ik toen al een DJM500, 2 technics SL1210mk2 en een sm58 als ik het goed zie! En op die blauwe platentas ligt een plaat van Queen. Die kan ik me nog wel voor de geest halen. De cd's op de achtergrond in die koffers... daar moet ik ff bij nadenken. Ik denk dat er voor de mixer nog een dubbele cd speler ligt of zo. Toentertijd had ik volgens mij een haperende JB systems CDJ5000 met zo'n grote pitch stuurknuppel er op.

----------

